# Административно-Технический > Политика модерирования >  Правила форума: принимаются предложения

## Д.Срибный

Общие положения 
Форум создан для свободного обмена мнениями по любым темам, связанным с историей авиации, авиатехникой, масштабным моделизмом и смежными с ними темами. 
Правила 
1. Администрация форума осуществляет модерирование, руководствуясь настоящими правилами и своим собственным чувством меры. 
2. Обсуждение или оспаривание действий Администрации допускается только в привате, см п.3. 
3. Для сообщений личного характера существуют почта (e-Mail) и "личные сообщения" (PM – Personal Message). 
4. Форум является постмодерируемым, т.е., наличие на форуме какого либо сообщения не означает автоматически, что оно соответствует правилам.
5. Категорически запрещены нецензурные выражения и личные выпады против участников форума. 
6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
- пропаганду фашизма, расизма, разжигающие национальную и религиозную рознь.
- политическую агитацию и пропаганду.
- обсуждение умственных, образовательных, личных качеств участников форума.
- порнографические материалы.
7. Коммерческие объявления допускаются только в исключительных случаях.
8. Сообщения не связанные с основными темами форума (офф-топик), должны обсуждаться в специально отведенном разделе «Курилка». Администрация оставляет за собой право в любой момент удалить сообщения, содержащие офф-топик.
9. Администрация имеет право изменить рубрику сообщения, или удалить его, если оно нарушает правила форума.
10. Во всем остальном администрация полагается на существующие традиции, собственное чувство юмора а также вежливость, тактичность и чувство меры участников. 
11. Администрация вправе воздействовать на участников словом - в форме замечаний и предупреждения. 
12. Администрация вправе воздействовать на участников делом - отключение от форума на время или навсегда. 
Этикет 
Этикет в отличие от правил носит скорее рекомендательный характер, то тем не менее рекомендуется неукоснительно его соблюдать 
Заголовки сообщений 
Прежде, чем задать вопрос, поищите в "Поиске", возможно ответ там уже есть. 
Настоятельно рекомендуется сначала подумать, а потом уже написать чего-нибудь. В первую очередь - для того, чтоб заголовок послания (сабж) отражал содержание. Ну хотя бы для того, чтоб можно было, пролистывая список заголовков сообщений в архиве, понять, о чем там в них речь шла. 
Текст сообщения 
Просьба придерживаться общепринятого русского литературного языка, по возможности избегая жаргона и вульгаризмов. 
Настоятельно не рекомендуется использование прописных букв в написании слов в заголовке и тексте сообщения. Помните, что в сетевом этикете слова, набранные прописными буквами означают крик. Использование таких слов без меры, будет наказываться.
При проблемах с раскладкой клавиатуры можно пользоваться транслитерацией (см. кнопку Lat/Рус в форме для нового сообщения) 
Поскольку форум русскоязычный, просьба избегать крупных цитат на иностранных языках, или сопровождать их хотя бы приблизительным переводом 
Просьба избегать чрезмерного цитирования (квотирования) в ответах на сообщения, использовать его только в случае необходимости подчеркнуть или оспорить фразу собеседника. 
Рубрики 
Рубрики сообщений служат для их группировки по сходным темам с одной стороны. 
"Администрации". Если чего-то не получается - прочтите "Помощь". Если что-то не понятно или есть проблемы с форумом - пишите в рубрику "Администрации", это рубрика технической поддержки форума. 
Следует избегать на форуме личной переписки, для этого есть приват - "личные соовбения" (PM) или электронная почта (eMail). 
Картинки в сообщениях 
Картинки украшают жизнь, но если размер превышает 100К, то лучше размер указать в заголовке сообщения, чтобы работающие на малой скорости, открыли это сообщение в новом окне, не прерывая работы с форумом на ожидание, пока картинка закачается.
Если картинка лежит на чьем-то сайте, то лучше дать ссылку на сайт, тем более, что иные "лукавые" серверы просто не позволят показать картинку по ее URL. Если картинка сосканена из книжки, то желательно дать текстом указание на название/автора.
Ники и прочие данные участников 
Конечно лучше подписываться нормальными человеческими именами, хотя по ряду причин типа производственной необходимости это не всегда возможно. В этом случае настоятельная просьба указывать человеческое имя в "Дополнительных сведеньях" (см. " "Участники"), там оно не будет лежать на поверхности. 
Просьба избегать ников провокационного характера (см.пп 4,5 Правил) 
Поскольку ник указывается в Настройках и может быть изменен, настоятельно рекомендуется привести его в удобопроизносимый вид. 
Обращаться к собеседнику в сабже (заголовке послания) рекомендуется по нику. Внутри - по нику или подписи в сообщении. Прочие варианты обращений могут быть расценены участниками как личный выпад, поэтому лучше без опечяток. Опять же, форум русскоязычный, поэтому допустимо использование обращений в кириллице, чем более, что перекодировка Lat-Rus для исправления транслитерации все одно так и сделает на автомате. Так что это на совести участника, работающего под ником - подумать, как его называть будут. Допустимо обращаться по имени к знакомым людям, но не следует выносить это в заголовок, если человек пишет под ником. 
Настоятельно рекомендуется указывать корректный контактный e-Mail адрес, Администрация гарантирует нераспространение, а форум устроен так, что "мыло" труднодоставаемо для роботов-рассыльщиков спама.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Как мы знаем, на АИФе модераторы выборные. С одной стороны, это хорошо - вроде как демократия. С другой стороны, много суеты с выборами, подготовкой выборов и т.д. 
Есть предложение сделать модераторов назначаемыми 1) по личной инициативе модераторов 2) по инициативе общества 3) по инициативе администратора портала, т.е. вашего покорного слуги.

----------


## Alex

> Есть предложение сделать модераторов назначаемыми ...2) по инициативе общества.


А чем назначение по инициативе общества отличается от выборов? Или я чего-то не понял?  :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну, выборы, это процедура (см.правила старого форума)... все очень формально, долго и нудно.
А если подходить к этому неформально, то если кто-то захотел назначить кого-то в модераторы, то можно быстренько провести голосование или опрос - и на этом все закончить.

----------


## Alex

> Ну, выборы, это процедура (см.правила старого форума)... все очень формально, долго и нудно.
> А если подходить к этому неформально, то если кто-то захотел назначить кого-то в модераторы, то можно быстренько провести голосование или опрос - и на этом все закончить.


Все-таки, видно, я ничего не понял. Модераторов будет сколько угодно, лишь бы общество проголосовало? Срокии будут не ограничены? Захотелось мне Васю в модераторы кликнуть - написал, проголосовали, избрали. Или не угадал?  :P

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну я себе это представляю так: если видна потребность в модераторах, я, как админ портала кидаю клич - мы модераторов быстро назначаем, выбираем - и работаем. 
Если в процессе работы кто-то уходит из модераторов, или кто-либо ставит вопрос о доверии модератору - то мы это дело улаживаем текущим порядком (голосованием, например). 
Количество модераторов должно быть таким, чтобы обеспечивать нормальное функционирование форума. Точное число будет видно из практики.
Сроки - столько, сколько это всех устраивает. Срок, к примеру, может заканчиваться тогда, когда модератор сам захочет оставить свой пост, или когда его об этом попросит большинство форумчан, или когда об этом попросит администратор портала. Если все довольны - то зачем менять?

----------


## R&R

Вопрос к Администрации! Имеет ли данный форум возможность создания "Альбома", в смысле, фотографии выкладывать? А то я тут в лес съездил, есть многа вкуснава, удачное место выбрали! Для примеру выложу одну :

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вопрос к Администрации! Имеет ли данный форум возможность создания "Альбома", в смысле, фотографии выкладывать? А то я тут в лес съездил, есть многа вкуснава, удачное место выбрали! Для примеру выложу одну :


Да, конечно. В верхнем меню кликаете на "Галерею" и создаете себе альбом, в котором выкладываете свои фотографии.

----------


## Герман

Начинаю историческую деятельность в родном Краматорске ( хто не знает, город в угольном Донбассе). Намечается встреча с ветераном. Как расположить своё интервью? Скиньте ответ мне в ящичек.

----------


## 635

А если он не прав смотри пункт первый!

----------

